
Facebook - Broadcasting live video to millions - s4chin
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1653074404941839/under-the-hood-broadcasting-live-video-to-millions/
======
carterh062
I'm curious why Facebook was willing to sacrifice delivering adaptive stream
to get better latency. I guess they explain that for "Live for People," it
makes more sense to have less latency through RTMP, as opposed to possibly
worse video or connection. However, I know Periscope is using HLS for all of
their stream, save for Android where it looks like RTSP.

Anyone have any thoughts or insights on Facebook's decision to use RTMP as
opposed to HLS?

